# Poor Mans Prime Rib.  (AKA  SV’d Chuck Roast for 48 Hours)



## Bearcarver

*Poor Mans Prime Rib.  *(AKA  SV’d Chucky for 48 Hours)​



It’s been awhile since I’ve done one of these, so let’s get it going!!!
First, I give it a pack of Lipton Beefy Onion powder in the bag before I seal it up.
I did that with a few of these, and froze them so they can wait their turns.
This one was 3.76 Pounds when I froze them, and since I already seasoned it, I won’t have to thaw it.
I put it in partially thawed this time, because I almost forgot about it until it was time to start.
So I gave it 48 Hours @ 132°, because that has been the best time & Temp for every Chuck I did that way.
Some will come out fine in 24 or 30 hours, but if you use those hours on one of the tougher ones, 
It won’t be so good. And since you don’t know ahead of time which ones are the tough ones, it’s best to do them all for 48 hours.

Then I removed it from the Bag, and toweled it dry, and seared both sides in a Hot Frying Pan, and got the Low Spots & Edges with my Propane Torch.
Then I sliced enough for Supper, and we added some Green Beans & Spanish Rice on the plates.

After Supper, I sliced the rest & I’ll add what happened after that to the Captions above each Picture.

Thanks for dropping by,

Bear


One 3.76 pound Chuck Roast purchased a couple months ago:







Sealed with Lipton Beefy Onion Mix & Frozen:






In the Rack, ready for My Sous Vide Supreme:






Fresh out of Sous Vide:






Searing All Sides in Pan & with Torch:






Seared & Ready for Slicing:






Sliced just enough for Supper for 2:----FORK TENDER !!






Bear's First Supper, with Green Beans & Spanish Rice:






The rest sliced & in lidded container for Fridge:






Cut a couple slices up & start a Sammy:






Second Night Hot Roast Beef Sammy with Gravy:






Heating up some leftover slices:






All Hot & Bubbly!






3rd Night's Supper, with Spanish Rice:


----------



## TNJAKE

John you nailed that chuck! Beautiful color inside and out


----------



## chopsaw

Good lookin meal . I tried the 48 hour soak , and it was to much for me . Might have been that cut of meat I had . 
Nice color on that as Jake said .


----------



## smokin peachey

Looks good Bear! I’ll take one of them open faced sandwiches with a side of gravy fries please!


----------



## smokerjim

That's some mighty fine looking meals bear!


----------



## sawhorseray

Some great looking plates there John, big Like! I'm a fan of the 48-50 hours soak, seems to get the chucky right where I want it. RAY


----------



## flatbroke

I like the Rack. I kind of been stuffing my bags in crossing fingers they don’t float. Do you trim the gray part off or is it ok to eat. I have only ever sous vide stuff I have previously bbq and froze. Works. Great for that. Nice job by the way


----------



## Bearcarver

flatbroke said:


> I like the Rack. I kind of been stuffing my bags in crossing fingers they don’t float. Do you trim the gray part off or is it ok to eat. I have only ever sous vide stuff I have previously bbq and froze. Works. Great for that. Nice job by the way




Thank You FB !!
If you're talking about the Gray Powder in Pics #2 and #3, that's just the Lipton Beefy Onion Soup Mix, and during the 48 hours in Sous Vide, it dissolves into the meat juices & seasons the whole Roast.

Bear


----------



## SecondHandSmoker

John,
I can't remember the last time I had an open face roast beef sandwich smothered in gravy.
Your's looks delectable* for sure.

Stu*


----------



## civilsmoker

Very nice Bear!


----------



## jcam222

Awesome stuff Bear! I’ll have to try this. Like 

 flatbroke
 said I love the rack too. I usually do my stuff in a big stock pot. I need to get a rack like this to hold down floaters.


----------



## tx smoker

TNJAKE said:


> John you nailed that chuck!



Gotta agree with Jake here. That chuck looks outstanding!! Very nice job and the patience to cook it for 2 days is probably more than I could muster...but I can sit back and enjoy what you've done   

Robert


----------



## gmc2003

Your second nights supper has my name written all over it. Open faced sammies are my favorite.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Bearcarver

TNJAKE said:


> John you nailed that chuck! Beautiful color inside and out



Thank You Jake!!
Appreciate that !!

Bear




chopsaw said:


> Good lookin meal . I tried the 48 hour soak , and it was to much for me . Might have been that cut of meat I had .
> Nice color on that as Jake said .



Thank You Rich!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## cornman

Put me down for night 3…looks great!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj

Can't argue with those results! Looks great. Does the Weight or Thickness determine the SV Time, 3 vs 5 pound roast, 2 inch vs 4 inch thick?...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked

Looks great another fine meal.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver

chef jimmyj said:


> Can't argue with those results! Looks great. Does the Weight or Thickness determine the SV Time, 3 vs 5 pound roast, 2 inch vs 4 inch thick?...JJ




Thank You Jimmy!!
I would say on small things like Steaks, Chops, etc the thickness affects the length of time needed, like in Baldwin's Pasteurization Charts.

However for some of these Beef Roasts, they have their own stories: Through experimentation I've found that most Chuck Roasts will be tenderized @ 24 hours, but some of them will have areas within that is still tough, and doing it for 48 hours takes care of that. So I do them all for 48 hours, because I can't tell which ones are going to be the tough ones. So far I have not had any that were mushy from SVing too long.

Then an Eye Round is different, because the problem is not Gristle, like in the Chuck Roast. The Eye Round is simply Very Lean, and Tenders up nicely in 21--24 hours.

Temperature has little to do with the long term timing of these large roasts. Temp is more for how well you want it done. For instance, for slicing, I do my Chuckies @ 132°, but for pulling, I do them @ 165°.
Much like taking a Chucky to 140° for slicing, and 203° for pulling, when Smoking.
Hope I explained that Good!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

smokin peachey said:


> Looks good Bear! I’ll take one of them open faced sandwiches with a side of gravy fries please!



Thank You Peachey!
Appreciate That!

Bear




smokerjim said:


> That's some mighty fine looking meals bear!



Thank You Jim!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

sawhorseray said:


> Some great looking plates there John, big Like! I'm a fan of the 48-50 hours soak, seems to get the chucky right where I want it. RAY



Thank You Ray!!
Yup---I agree!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




SecondHandSmoker said:


> John,
> I can't remember the last time I had an open face roast beef sandwich smothered in gravy.
> Your's looks delectable* for sure.
> 
> Stu*



Thank You Stu!!!
LOL---I get a lot of practice on Hot Roast Beef Sammies with Gravy!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

civilsmoker said:


> Very nice Bear!



Thank You Civil !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




jcam222 said:


> Awesome stuff Bear! I’ll have to try this. Like @flatbroke said I love the rack too. I usually do my stuff in a big stock pot. I need to get a rack like this to hold down floaters.




Thank You Jeff !!
This is my second rack. My Son bought me a new one for Christmas, after some Big Dumb Bear snapped one of the welds by forcing a piece of meat that was Thicker than the space provided between the bars.
If you do a search, you'll find a lot of different kinds available.
I also have some Stainless Steel Balls to weigh the stuff down, because one time the floating meat in the package lifted the whole rack!!!
For big items, like a whole Eye Round, I use the Wire Rotisserie basket from my "Showtime" to hold it down. It fits perfectly tight when I squeeze it a little.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

tx smoker said:


> Gotta agree with Jake here. That chuck looks outstanding!! Very nice job and the patience to cook it for 2 days is probably more than I could muster...but I can sit back and enjoy what you've done
> 
> Robert




Thank You Robert !!
I don't mind the wait, however being on the far end of the line, up in the woods, I do worry about losing power during one of those 2 nights, and not knowing it. So far, So Good!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

gmc2003 said:


> Your second nights supper has my name written all over it. Open faced sammies are my favorite.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris




Thank You Chris!!
Everybody Loves Them!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

cornman said:


> Put me down for night 3…looks great!!!




Thank You CR !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

HalfSmoked said:


> Looks great another fine meal.
> 
> Warren




Thank You Warren!!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

kruizer
 ---


 Dive Bar Casanova
 ---
Thanks for the Likes, Guys.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

R
 robrpb
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova

And thank all of you for the likes.


----------



## Cody_Mack

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Robert !!
> I don't mind the wait, however being on the far end of the line, up in the woods, I do worry about losing power during one of those 2 nights, and not knowing it. So far, So Good!!
> And Thanks for the Like.
> 
> Bear


Hey Bear - have you considered a small UPS for your long and overnight cooks? That's what I'm gonna do, cause we lose power way too often...just a little glitch is long enough to stop the SV!

BTW, my first SV Chucky just hit 48 hours, and it's coming out a little later today for early supper. Thanks for all your tips.

Rick

https://www.amazon.com/s?k=ups&crid...,98&ref=nb_sb_noss_1&tag=smokingmeatforums-20


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Sorry I am real late to the party Bear, this one got past me!  That all looks phenomenal!  Thanks for bumping this one up 

 Cody_Mack


----------



## bigfurmn

Bear, this one slipped past me too. That is incredible. You never cease to amaze with your creativity on your cooks! That looks beyond incredible.


----------



## Bearcarver

Cody_Mack said:


> Hey Bear - have you considered a small UPS for your long and overnight cooks? That's what I'm gonna do, cause we lose power way too often...just a little glitch is long enough to stop the SV!
> 
> BTW, my first SV Chucky just hit 48 hours, and it's coming out a little later today for early supper. Thanks for all your tips.
> 
> Rick
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s?k=ups&crid=2NQ5LFLIVK206&sprefix=ups,aps,98&ref=nb_sb_noss_1&tag=smokingmeatforums-20



No I haven't because I don't know what it is.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

bigfurmn said:


> Bear, this one slipped past me too. That is incredible. You never cease to amaze with your creativity on your cooks! That looks beyond incredible.




Thank You Big!!
The SV does all the work, and We love it !!
Appreciate that.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Sorry I am real late to the party Bear, this one got past me!  That all looks phenomenal!  Thanks for bumping this one up
> 
> Cody_Mack




Thank You Justin!!
Appreciate that.

Bear


----------



## Cody_Mack

Bear -  UPS = Uninterruptible Power Supply. It's equipped with a battery that is constantly kept charged. In the event of power failure (or power blip), the unit converts to battery power, lasting several minutes or up to an hour or more. Purchase the size according to need; i.e., how much total load you will plug into it, and how long you want it to provide battery power. We have several, used for network equipment and computers, TV cable boxes, etc.


----------



## nicefly

That open face sandwich WHOO sweet Baby!
Nice.


----------



## Bearcarver

Cody_Mack said:


> Bear -  UPS = Uninterruptible Power Supply. It's equipped with a battery that is constantly kept charged. In the event of power failure (or power blip), the unit converts to battery power, lasting several minutes or up to an hour or more. Purchase the size according to need; i.e., how much total load you will plug into it, and how long you want it to provide battery power. We have several, used for network equipment and computers, TV cable boxes, etc.



OK-----I have one of those.
It used to be on my Pellet Heater.
Now it's hooked up to the upstairs computers.
That's a good idea.

Bear


----------



## bauchjw

Wow! Missed this one! Again, Wow!!! They look so tasty!


----------



## Bearcarver

bauchjw said:


> Wow! Missed this one! Again, Wow!!! They look so tasty!




Thank You Jed!!
This is one of my favorites----Really gets Tender!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

nicefly said:


> That open face sandwich WHOO sweet Baby!
> Nice.



Thank You NF !!!
That's been one of my Favorite Meals since I was just a Kid, and that's a long time ago.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## BBQ Bird

Beautiful looking chuckie.  Just did my first chuck roast/steak with this method.  I did 25 hours at 131 F, then seared it on the gasser.  Holy cow, that's one of the best steaks I've ever had.  I'd say it had just a tad more chew than a perfectly medium rare rib eye, but, WOW, what beefy flavor!  Absolutely, no sauce needed.  This might become my go to steak....if I have time to plan for it.


----------



## Bearcarver

BBQ Bird said:


> Beautiful looking chuckie.  Just did my first chuck roast/steak with this method.  I did 25 hours at 131 F, then seared it on the gasser.  Holy cow, that's one of the best steaks I've ever had.  I'd say it had just a tad more chew than a perfectly medium rare rib eye, but, WOW, what beefy flavor!  Absolutely, no sauce needed.  This might become my go to steak....if I have time to plan for it.



Thank You Bird!!
I'm real glad you enjoyed it !!
As long as you don't run into a tough one, 25 hours is plenty.
I posted this one for when we run into the Chucks that need about 48 hours to tenderize. And like I said, I can't tell ahead of time, which ones need the 48 hours, so I just give all of mine 48.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## negolien

Thanks for sharing look fantastic. I just can't bring myself to (boil) lol my meat for 48 hours. I can't even bring myself to smoke a pork butt cause it takes to freakin long lol.


----------



## dr k

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Bird!!
> I'm real glad you enjoyed it !!
> As long as you don't run into a tough one, 25 hours is plenty.
> I posted this one for when we run into the Chucks that need about 48 hours to tenderize. And like I said, I can't tell ahead of time, which ones need the 48 hours, so I just give all of mine 48.
> And Thanks for the Like.
> 
> Bear


It's a nice looking feast!  One day I'll incorporate the sieved Au Jus into the gravy pkg.  I did look up recipes for SV Top Round steak cut for London Broil and it called for 130-132 for 8 hours and it still had a chew to it cut against the grain thinly.  You never know what the tenderness will be till the first cut/bite.  The lipton dry pkgs are always great even the vegetable pkg with dehydrated veggies and seasoning sorta like a soup starter that I sieve out and remove from the juice/meat before searing which I sear only 50% of the time.  It has more of a vegetable beef stew flavor from the dehydrated vegetables since cut root veggies never cook tender at such low temps.


----------



## Bearcarver

negolien said:


> Thanks for sharing look fantastic. I just can't bring myself to (boil) lol my meat for 48 hours. I can't even bring myself to smoke a pork butt cause it takes to freakin long lol.



Thank You N !!
That's the way I sometimes feel about the Crock Pot, when I look in & see it bubbling. However Nothing ever boils at Set Temps of 131° to 165°, so SV is my chosen method.
The long time it takes isn't my favorite thing either, especially in an area where we lose Power relatively often, including in the middle of the night!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

dr k said:


> It's a nice looking feast!  One day I'll incorporate the sieved Au Jus into the gravy pkg.  I did look up recipes for SV Top Round steak cut for London Broil and it called for 130-132 for 8 hours and it still had a chew to it cut against the grain thinly.  You never know what the tenderness will be till the first cut/bite.  The lipton dry pkgs are always great even the vegetable pkg with dehydrated veggies and seasoning sorta like a soup starter that I sieve out and remove from the juice/meat before searing which I sear only 50% of the time.  It has more of a vegetable beef stew flavor from the dehydrated vegetables since cut root veggies never cook tender at such low temps.



Thank You Kurt !!
I wish I had one of these SV things 10 years earlier!!

Bear


----------

